# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Samsung Star Wi-Fi vs. LG GT505

## niemdamme23

*Cả hai đều là những di động cảm ứng phổ thông, Star nổi bật với giao diện TouchWiz còn GT505 phong phú kết nối.*

* [replacer_img] Theo Số Hóa* 

Samsung và LG là hai tên tuổi cạnh tranh nhau trên thị trường di động cảm ứng giá rẻ gay gắt nhất. Năm ngoái, LG mở đầu bằng Cookie KP500, model có màn hình cảm ứng với các tính năng giải trí cơ bản, ngay sau đó, Samsung rầm rộ tiến vào thị trường với Star, và nâng cấp lên bản có Wi-Fi.
Cuối năm nay, Samsung công bố GT505 tại thị trường Việt Nam, chiếc di động sở hữu hàng loạt các trang bị mạnh mẽ, nhưng giá bán gần như tương đương. Hiện model của LG nằm ở mức 4 triệu đồng, còn Star Wi-Fi là 3,75 triệu đồng.
 Thiết kế cả hai model này khá giống nhau. Ảnh: _Quốc Huy._ 
Cả hai chiếc di động này có thiết kế khá giống nhau. Kích thước của GT505 là 107 x 54.5 x 11,8 mm còn Star Wi-Fi là 104 x 53 x 11,9 mm, di động của LG nặng hơn một chút (98 gram so với 92 gram).
Có thể thấy, GT505 hơi dài hơn, máy có thiết kế mỏng hơn về phần trên và cuối, trong khi Star có kiểu dáng cân đối. Cầm trên tay, cả hai đều rất nhẹ và dễ dùng bằng một tay, tuy nhiên di động của LG trông mềm mại hơn.
Cả hai đều có màn hình cảm ứng rộng 3 inch, độ phân giải 240 x 400 pixel, công nghệ cảm ứng điện trở, 265 nghìn màu. Để hiển thị chung một hình ảnh, gần như không có sự khác biệt giữa hai thiết bị này.
Về giao diện, trong khi Star được Samsung trang bị TouchWiz, phần mềm xuất hiện trên các mẫu smartphone cao cấp, thì GT505 vẫn giữ kiểu giao diện đơn giản từng có trên Cookie.
Thực tế sử dụng cho thấy, công nghệ cảm ứng của LG có phần nhạy hơn Star, tuy nhiên chênh lệch không đáng kể. Về điều khiển trên màn hình chạm, với TouchWiz, Star cho phép mở nhanh các ứng dụng từ màn hình chủ, trong khi GT505 phải đi vào Menu, mở một trong 4 tab tính năng tương ứng. 
Cả hai đều trang bị tính năng xoay màn hình khi duyệt web, nhắn tin khá mượt mà. Gần như không chênh lệch nhau về tốc độ.
 _GT505 nổi bật với 3G và các kết nối khác. Ảnh: Quốc Huy.​_ Cả hai đều có kết nối Wi-Fi, đây là trang bị để lướt web, vào mạng xã hội phổ biến tại Việt Nam. Tuy nhiên, ngoài Wi-Fi, GT505 lại mở rộng thêm kết nối 3G, HSDPA 3,6 Mb/giây và cả GPS để định vị toàn cầu của bản đồ Google Maps cài đặt sẵn.
Những trang bị tương đồng của hai model này như Bluetooth với A2DP, cổng USB chuẩn 2.0. Tuy nhiên, giắc cắm thì khác nhau, theo mỗi chuẩn riêng của từng hãng.
Những thử nghiệm về quá trình kết nối, lướt web thông qua Wi-Fi gần như tương đồng. GT505 và Star Wi-Fi đều cho phép tải nhanh và hiển thị toàn màn hình, trong đó, di động Samsung cho phép thay đổi font chữ khá thú vị.
Một trong những lưu ý là Star Wi-Fi mở kết nối với mạng Wi-Fi khá lâu, máy gặp một số hiện tượng như khởi động lại để nhận mạng mới. Trong khi GT505 nhận mạng khá nhanh.
 _Camera 5 Megapixel của GT505 chụp ảnh đẹp hơn. Ảnh: Quốc Huy.​_ Màn hình cảm ứng, rộng 3 inch là những trang bị tốt để xem phim. Cả hai đều cho hình ảnh khá sắc nét, tuy nhiên các bộ phim đưa lên máy cần có độ phân giải thấp, 240 x 400 pixel. Một vài thử nghiệm đưa video phân giải cao hơn lên, khi trình chiếu cả hai đều bị hiện tượng giật hình.
Loa ngoài cả Star Wi-Fi khá lớn, nhưng tiếng không trong bằng GT505 của LG. Cả hai đều cho nghe nhạc qua tai nghe với chất lượng âm thanh tốt.
Một trong những khác biệt vượt trội của GT505 là máy trang bị camera tới 5 Megapixel, hỗ trợ chế độ tự động lấy nét, đèn flash LED và cả công nghệ Geotagging để gắn vị trí địa lý lên ảnh. Trong khi Star chỉ có 3,2 Megapixel và không có trang bị đi kèm.
Với các trang bị hơn hẳn, chụp ảnh trên GT505 cũng vượt trội về chất lượng và điều kiện chụp. Điện thoại LG cho phép chụp thiếu sáng tốt, bức ảnh lấy nét nhanh, trong điều kiện trời sáng, những bức hình này có thể in tốt bởi chất lượng đẹp.
Còn lại, cả Star Wi-Fi và GT505 đều trang bị pin 1.000 mAh, thời gian sử dụng tương đương. Các thiết kế về cổng giao tiếp, khe cắm thẻ nhớ cũng giống nhau.

----------


## saobang68

công nhận là Gt505 và SS Star giống nhau thật, nhưng GT505 chiến thắng áp đảo nhờ 3G và GPS, thêm nữa là camera 5mp.

----------


## Dương Trúc Vy

ngoài ra em GT505 còn hơn hẳn em ss ở công nghệ cảm ứng có phần nhạy hơn Star, Về điều khiển trên màn hình chạm, với TouchWiz, cho phép mở nhanh các ứng dụng từ màn hình chủ, mở một trong 4 tab tính năng tương ứng. được trang bị tính năng xoay màn hình khi duyệt web, nhắn tin khá mượt mà.nhưng không chênh lệch nhau nhiều lắm về tốc độ.

----------


## chevroletsg

nhìn hai em này chẳng khác gì nhau, mỗi tội em GT505 này ở việt nam đông người dùng hơn, chắc tính năng cũng hay hơn thì phải

----------


## nhunhamnho

Cả hai đều có kết nối Wi-Fi, đây là trang bị để lướt web, vào mạng xã hội phổ biến tại Việt Nam. Tuy nhiên, ngoài Wi-Fi, GT505 lại mở rộng thêm kết nối 3G, HSDPA 3,6 Mb/giây và cả GPS để định vị toàn cầu của bản đồ Google Maps cài đặt sẵn.
Những trang bị tương đồng của hai model này như Bluetooth với A2DP, cổng USB chuẩn 2.0. Tuy nhiên, giắc cắm thì khác nhau, theo mỗi chuẩn riêng của từng hãng.

----------


## Hai

khi hai em này mà đứng cạnh nhau đúng là không khó để nhận ra đâu là GT505, cứ em nào màu sáng hơn và trông gọn hơn thì đó là em GT505
k

----------

